# So confused with smoking venison jerkey need help with temp?and making sure it is safe???



## ironmike323 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a smoker electric and been using con yeager hillbilly jerkey seasoning.The directions state

1hr at 180 smoke off

1hr at 150 smoke on

1hr at 140 smoke on

then 130 smoke off until done.

Ok could take few more hours but my jerkey is never gonna reack internal temp of 150.Is this safe??This product does have cure in it it say sugar,salt.sodium nitrate 2.8%.0.00045% fd&c red#40

alergen present soy

I did this once but got worried and threw them in oven until temp internal hit 155 was good but just to done for me.worried if normal not to raise internal temp to at least 150.will it be safe


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is what I saw on their web page.

Slightly sweet and spicy-the crushed red pepper in this popular blend gives this jerky a kick! Ingredients: Sugar, Salt, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Monosodium Glutamate, Maltodextrin, Spices, Dehydrated Garlic, Oleoresin Paprika, may contain up to 2% silicon dioxide to prevent caking ALLERGENS PRESENT: Soy.

Please note: This product requires the use of a curing agent like our Tinted Cure #813 found in the Venison Seasonings section. Failure to use cure can result in serious health risks. For suggested formulations, see our Venison Formulations book by clicking here.
If you added the cure, your jerky should be fine.


----------



## ironmike323 (Nov 21, 2013)

The kites with small pack of cure to mix with seasoning.


----------

